

Ask HN: Why is there a 'Zoom' feature in Flash? - erictobia

Right Click (in Windows) -&#62; Zoom In, Zoom Out, etc.<p>Does anyone use it? Why is it there?
======
eob
My guess is that it dates back to the Shockwave days when: 1) Flash was used
solely for static & animated vector graphics, and 2) Browsers didn't have the
zooming features they do now

We take Cmd+/Cmd- (and whatever the Windows bindings are) for granted
nowadays. Browsers didn't always have the ability to scale things up and down
for us, so it was a nice feature back then.

------
jskopek
On a related note, has anyone found the different quality settings for a flash
app to have any effect? I used to browse the web on an ancient G4 powerbook
that would choke under most flash apps and movies, and lowering back the
quality never had any impact for me.

------
gstar
It's because Flash is often vector art, and you can zoom to see details in
some cases (without degradation etc).

I know of a fashion industry website where this functionality is expected.
Makes me shudder!

